# Mobile, AL bottle show



## wonkapete (Apr 7, 2007)

Did any of guys attend the Mobile bottle show today?  I picked up a few bottles.

 1)  Boomtown Casino Barq's 
 2)  Palliser's - Mobile, AL
 3)  Barq's - Jackson, MS
 4)  Buffalo Rock
 5)  Fosko Beverages - Mobile, AL







 1) Million Dollar Grape Soda - Mt. Vernon, Ill
 2) E. Carre Company - Mobile, AL
 3) E. Carre - Mobile, AL
 4) D. Pallisers Sons - Mobile, AL
 5) Silver Nip - Florida






 1)  Lime Cola - Mobile, AL
 2)  E. Carre, same as above
 3) Bellingrath Beverages - Mobile, AL






 1) Kist 
 2) Gold Crown Ginger Ale - E.  Carre Co. Mobile, AL






 1)  Billy Baxter Sarsaparilla - Red Raven, Cheswick, PA
     (I have several of these but a first with the paper label)


----------



## capsoda (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey Jerry, We were there. Thats me (Capsoda) with the famous Antique Bottles Fourm tee shirt. Forum member George Wallace in the middle and Anthony (T) (Alabottledigger) on the other end. I drew the winning number for the dealers prize pick and George won the $50 prize. How great is that. I can't remember for the life of me what George said his forum name was.[&o]


----------



## capsoda (Apr 8, 2007)

Entering the show. There were 100 tables this year.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 8, 2007)

Man!!! check out those Jugs!!! [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## capsoda (Apr 8, 2007)

Barber Bottles Anyone?


----------



## capsoda (Apr 8, 2007)

Or maybe some inks or poisons.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 8, 2007)

There were sodas of every size and shape all over the place.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 8, 2007)

Sorry Ron, The Wolfs were sparce this year. I didn't see but three in the whole show. They seemed to be replaced with onions this year. they were everywhere and selling at the highest prices I've seen them at in years.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 8, 2007)

But there were plenty of Tuckers from Mobile. This it the Tucker medicne table. He was in business from 1840 until nearly 1900 so there were pontiled ones and semi ABMs.


----------



## LC (Apr 8, 2007)

Warren, I thought you were coming by to pick me up on your way to the show!! I am going to have to get off my heels and go to one I guess. Haven't been to one since I went to the Louisville show around the middle 70s. I heard that show is no longer, but not sure of that information is correct.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 8, 2007)

I picked up a Coca Cola lamp and one bottle I couldn't leave the show without and it isn't anything great. It is a TRY-ME. The one in the middle. I have never seen one that size (6oz) in 36 years of digging and collecting. Bought it from George. T picked up a handful of bottles and some brushes and I picked up some brushes and a couple of pounds of aluminum oxide. Had a good time with some old friends and made a few new ones. All in all a great time.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey LC, I love it. I have a great time at every show I go to.


----------



## LC (Apr 8, 2007)

Is the aluminum oxide very hard to get hold of Warren? I have heard different people in this area with bottle machines that say it is. I have not tried to buy any yet. Also, is it very expensive? I am in the process of attempting to build a bottle machine, and not too up on the cleaning materials yet. Copper has sure scared the devil out of me as for price. Might try thr glass beads I keep hearing about. Also, do you know of any good Crown Top Bottle books on the market. I have a bunch I plan to put on the sight, and may sell many or all of them. I sold around 150 to 200 on eBay over the past couple of years, and still have quite a few.  

 By the way, I just did a search on eBay pertaining to Oxide, and find that there is different grits or whatever. What kind of Alum Oxide is actuall used?


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 8, 2007)

thanks you both for the nice pictures, they look great. alright wonkapete you're going to have to stop teasing me. that's 2 kist bottles i've never seen and don't have in 1 week. kist bottles are one of the biggest groups i collect. until this week i thought i had managed to round up most of them. i'm starting to develope a case of bottle envy.


----------



## LC (Apr 8, 2007)

John, I think I have a few kist bottles in a crate in the garage. I kind of buried them last fall, while trying to make room to put a car in the garage for the winter. If I can find them I will send you pics to see whether or not you have them. If I can get to them I will check tomorrow. I have other I can get to in my pole building as well, I can get to them to check!!


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 8, 2007)

i would love to see them


----------



## wonkapete (Apr 8, 2007)

Woops!  Sorry John!  Hey, now I know the 2 Kists you don't have and I'll keep my eyes peeled for them.  I'd be glad to pick up some if I come across any.


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 8, 2007)

i would appreciate that very much. would still love to see pictures of the kist bottles in your collection. i have about 20-25 different ones so far.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 8, 2007)

I use the fine to polish with. It is about 16 bucks for 2lbs. 2lbs will last quite a while. I use silicon carbide for cutting. You can pick it up at alot of the bottle shows or from the Jar Doctor. I make my copper from scraps I pick up around the hauses my brother builds.


----------



## LC (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info Warren


----------



## wonkapete (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh, here's one more I picked up at the show.  It's in pretty good shape.


----------



## wonkapete (Apr 8, 2007)

John, do you have pics of all your Kist bottles?  Here's a pic of some of my Mobile, AL bottles.  This Kist has a completely white label, not the usual red and white.  It was bottled by the Pepsi-Cola Co. of Mobile, AL.  Do you have one like this?


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 9, 2007)

darn! now we're up to three. i have one similar from california.


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey guy's thanks for the show pics.Great Stuff.


----------

